# NRCHA Futurity started yesterday ...



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Love the live feed!! Last year I caught the auction which was cool to watch. 

Watch out because within the next 10 years, I'm determined to be there competing! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

WooHoo!! Good for you!

I will likely be there next year to show in the horse show (have to start saving my pennies!). Don't know that I'll ever get to show in the SBF itself, but it's a bucket list item, LOL. 

Yea, live feed is the BEST. Although it makes it hard to get work done ...


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Today starts the Snaffle Bit Futurity rein work for Non Pros & Non Pro Limited. 

After their rein work is two horse show classes: Open two rein and then Non Pro Hackamore. should be a good day!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

So how about Clinton Anderson? All his faithful followers are probably going ga-ga over his high scoring dry work. :icon_rolleyes:
Don't get me wrong, it was a very nice pattern and that horse is incredibly talented. BUT, I'd bet good money that Shawn Hayes trained the horse and CA is just a glorified jockey. He did get the horse shown really well though, and I am very interested to see how he fairs in the cow work. 



On another note, I see you're from Tehachapi. We're neighbors! I'm over here in Shafter (yuck!)


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Last time I saw Clinton at the SB he did terrible all the way around, even in reining, in which he should have been in the upper scores. His horse in that year was NOT having any of it and he got on it pretty good. I was surprised they gave him a score. I did not see his rein run this year, but with his 200 in the herd work, he's now tied for 80-82. With fence work coming up (not his strong point) I don't see him making the finals, but who knows?

So have you been showing cowhorse yet?? Being in Shafter I thought maybe you'd have been at some of the same CCHA shows I've been at.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I've been to all of them this year, but just working and warming up for my boss. I'm not quite ready to start showing yet. I'll have to show in the open, so I really want to make sure I'm prepared for it. It's definitely my goal to find something to start showing next year.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Aw, then, I've probably seen you at the shows, even if you weren't showing. 

Yea, showing in open is a pretty daunting task; one of my friends who trains had the same problem. She did not want to show open but would have to if she showed. So that's how our open boxing class came to be! I think she only showed a few times in it, but I like that class. Next year, however, I'm going to take a shot at an NRCHA class, so a CCHA class has to bite the dust. It will likely be open boxing. 

Anyway, will be looking forward to seeing you in the show pen!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This afternoon is the cow (fence) work for the Non Pros. Can't wait!

They are currently running the Open Hackamore horse show class - it is on live feed, so for those interested take a look!!

Tomorrow starts the Open cow work - looking forward to it!!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Worked all day so I didn't get to watch :/

Hopefully I'll get an opportunity to catch some of it tomorrow.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I watched it on/off yesterday (one of the few benefits of an office job :thumbsup; love catching the rides of people I know!

Cows were really bad yesterday, people were having a tough time with them. Hope they are better for the Open riders today!!

Caught Richard Winters' run in the Open Hackamore. He usually does pretty well, but yesterday it seemed like his horse needed about another hour of loping before going into the show pen, LOL. His daughter, on the other hand, is kicking buns with one of her parent's horses in the open SBF. Hoping she makes the finals; I love watching her ride too!

Lots of good stuff to watch today!! Hope you get to catch some of it!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just caught Todd Crawford & Shinen Metallic Cat (was tied for 3-5 after 2); they had to give him THREE cows - 1st two were horrible and the 2nd he almost bit the dust when the cow tried coming into him off the fence.  The third cow was not much better, but managed to get through the run with a 220.

Don't know where they got these cows; not sure there is much of a choice. But the cows have been horrible for fence work.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Taking the rest of the day off, to watch 


From what I've seen so far, these cows look like me, if someone was trying to make me run! :lol:
Do you know if they use the same company to provide cows each year? Or do they take bids from different cattle companies each year?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't know where they get the cows. But the majority of these are either very disrespectful or like triple rerun cows - they won't move. :icon_rolleyes:

Did you see Lance Johnston's run on Two Scoops of Reysin? Holy cow!! He ran smack into the wall and came off his horse. :shock: Horse was OK, but Lance looked a little worse for wear. He did get back on and walk out. Hope he is OK; he's got one more to ride today.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Clinton bit the dust. 198 for a 622 total. His cow wasn't even that bad. His boxing wasn't that bad. Down the fence was not pretty.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

UGHjdk;hsdfjkg

I paused the feed to go get lunch, those two went while it was paused. When I tried to resume the feed, it just went back to live and it will not let me rewind. I'm getting so frustrated with the darn thing!! I saw Lance on the ground, but like I said when I went to rewind, it wouldn't let me. 
So ****ed irritated!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Well boss' girlfriend turned the WiFi off on me (one of her favorite C U Next Tuesday moves) so no more futurity watching for me today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Ah, that's too bad. 

I managed to catch Lance's 2nd ride. He actually looked pretty good and got a good score, although his composite was 635.5 on this horse - probably not enough to make the finals. Hope he's not too sore tomorrow from his fall ... 

Cows were better this afternoon, although not great. 

I'm done for the day too ... they only have one more set for today, but I need to get some work done, too, LOL.


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Got to watch most of the rides this morning. 
I'm so excited to see the ladies representing!!! It's going to be an exciting final!
I already told the boss, that I'm going to need Saturday off and we're going to have to figure out how to hook up my laptop to the big screen. 



Wait, so the people who made the Open finals and the Intermediate/Limited Open finals have to show twice more? I didn't realize it was split up for the finals.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I am SOO excited for Richard Winters' daughter, Sarah Dawson for making the finals in all three divisions! She's a phenomenal rider and just keeps getting better & better. I went to a Winters Horsemen's Retreat YEARS ago when Sarah was just a teen; she would get on all the horses and off she'd go. Very confident and competent. Like her a lot. 

Only problem she has now is going up in the Open finals against her husband who came in 2nd in the composite on a Shining Spark daughter and tied at 22-24 on a CD Lights colt. I hope she beats him. 

Road to the Horse posted a comment from Clinton on FB and a link to his cow run video on Youtube. His comment was not too bad; at least he didn't blame his horse (who was a nice horse). :wink:

Yea, I thought they always had all the open divisions run at the same time. But, as my Dad used to say, "That's what you get for thinking!" :think:

For those interested, the I*ntermediate & Limited Open finals* are *TODAY.* They are being live streamed. Starting off with the herd work, going to the reining and finishing (as always) with the fence work. 

NonPro Finals are tomorrow starting at 8 am. Herd work/rein work and then a break for the for the Open Hackamore finals, after which they'll do their fence work. 

Open Finals start off at 8 am on Saturday with heard work, but after that there is a break until the Rein work, which starts at 4. I have a lesson Saturday and should made it back home to watch the fence work. 

Results/composites and draws are up on the NRCHA Snaffle Bit Futurity page.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Looking at the draws, 1/2 the horses (16) in the Intermediate/Limited Finals are MARES! :thumbsup: 

6 are geldings and 10 are stallions. 

They are in the first set of the herd work right now and a mare, Dualin Martina (Mister Dual Pep x Arc Martina) just scored the highest score - a 218!

GO MARES!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

I haven't yet been able to catch any of Sarah's run. But I did see some of Erin's and was quite impressed! Looks like I won't be able to watch today :/ I wish they saved the videos on the website so people could go back and watch if they missed ot. They did that with the footage of the sale previews.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Darn! That's too bad. Yea, agree they should keep the archive feed up for at least a day later to give people a chance to catch runs. 

Sarah had a nice run in her herd work - 217.5, which put her 6th in Intermediate and 2nd in Limited. 

Reining just started.

After reining they are bringing the Raffle Filly in for a demo. CAN'T WAIT!!


Draw for NonPro and the Open are up!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

The Intermediate and Limited Open divisions of the 2015 Snaffle Bit Futurity are in the books! 

Sarah Dawson, Richard Winters' daughter, took Reserve Champion in the Intermediate Open division for $15,000 and Champion in the Limited Open division for $12,500 riding her parents filly Shine Smarter (WR This Cats Smart x Shiney Tari). 

She is also qualified and will ride in the Open Division on Saturday. Also riding in the Open Division is her Husband, Chris, who is riding two horses, one, a filly, who was bred and is owned by Carol Rose (Shiney Sparkeltte - Shining Spark x Docs Sulena). Hoping she will beat him, but this pair were 2nd in the final composite so they will be hard to beat!

Today is the Non Pro Finals starting at 8 am with the herd work. Rein work is at 4 pm and fence work after the Horse Show Open Bridle finals. 

At 11 am this morning start the Performance Horse Sale followed by the Select 2 yo Horse Sale.

All can be caught on the live feed! Take a look!!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

Are they not going to show live feed of the finals? The livestream still says 'please wait for broadcast'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope you got the live feed of the finals...it was on. Although they did not get started with the reining until about 6 pm. 

The finals were fast, furious and EXCITING!! Jake Telford won the $100,000 with Starlight Kisses - a MARE, woohoo!! But _*only by 1/2 of a point*_ over Erin Taormino and Plain Wright who got $80,000 for reserve champion; so a woman ALMOST won it!! 

Sarah Dawson, Richard Winters' daughter, placed 5th for $40k - not to bad! Her husband's one horse (the "good" one, LOL) was scratched after the herd work and he tied for 10-11 on Nee On Lights. So she beat him! The announcer was funny,"Chris, I just have to say this ... your wife just beat your B#%%!" LOL.

It was really fun to watch. Hoping to make it next year to see it in person!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Just wanted to post a few pix from the NRCHA from the 2015 SBF:

Nicolas Barthelemy & Mr Shiney Lights win the preliminary Open herd work:








Unfortunately, they did not make the finals.


Clinton Anderson & Hesthekatsmeow in their winning preliminary Open reining run (224 score). 








Unfortunately it was not enough to put him in the overall Finals.


John Swales & Cats Picasso in their winning preliminary Open fence work run:








They did make the finals, ending up tied at 3-4.

2015 Champion Jake Telford & Starlight Kisses in their Open Finals fence run:










NonPro Champion, Laurie Ward & Kiss Me Alot in their finals fence run:









Sarah Dawson & Shine Smarter (owned by her parents, Richard & Cheryl Winters) in their Final Intermediate/Limited Open fence run:









And last but not least, the 2015 SBF Raffle Filly - So Cute (Smart Little Pepinic x Mister Im Cute x Mister Dual Pep). She came with a paid entry for next years SBF, so hopefully we'll see her there!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, what gorgeous pictures /swoon. Wish I could have watched!


----------



## enh817 (Jun 1, 2012)

For me, Erin Taormino stole the show! 
I've watched her throughout the past two years, constantly thinking that she's about to become the next big thing, so it was really cool to see her lay down such a SICK fence run in the Open finals. A 228 is huge, I'm not sure if that kind of fence score has ever been seen at the Snaffle Bit before. Certainly, not in recent years. 
When they announced her score, she was tied with Telford, with the higher fence work score (the tie breaker), Erin would've won it. They came back a few riders later and announced that they were increasing Telford's score by half a point, making him the leader. I kind of think that's BS, but oh well, I'm sure Erin will have plenty more opportunities to come out on top. 

When I finish learning the program here, I really want to go work for Erin in Kansas (or where ever she is by then). I want so badly to be able to ride like her!


here's a pretty cool little gif of her first fence turn! http://www.downthefencemovie.com/nrcha-snaffle-bit-futurity-2015-erin-taormino-animated-gif/


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

enh817 said:


> For me, Erin Taormino stole the show! ... it was really cool to see her lay down such a SICK fence run in the Open finals. A 228 is huge, * * * When they announced her score, she was tied with Telford, with the higher fence work score (the tie breaker), Erin would've won it. They came back a few riders later and announced that they were increasing Telford's score by half a point, making him the leader. I kind of think that's BS


Agree on all counts. I kept wondering WHY they increased Jake's score ... made no sense to me and they didn't really explain it. No Bueno. Erin went out there and chewed up and spit out her cow ... AWESOME AWESOME run! Can't wait to see her beat the big boys! 

And will be looking forward to hearing all about your time when you start working for her! :thumbsup:




enh817 said:


> here's a pretty cool little gif of her first fence turn! Â» NRCHA Snaffle Bit Futurity 2015 – Erin Taormino Animated Gif


Most Excellent!:wave:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

kewpalace said:


> Last time I saw Clinton at the SB he did terrible all the way around, even in reining, in which he should have been in the upper scores. His horse in that year was NOT having any of it and he got on it pretty good. I was surprised they gave him a score. I did not see his rein run this year, but with his 200 in the herd work, he's now tied for 80-82. With fence work coming up (not his strong point) I don't see him making the finals, but who knows?
> 
> So have you been showing cowhorse yet?? Being in Shafter I thought maybe you'd have been at some of the same CCHA shows I've been at.


Don't want to hijack the thread, but out of curiosity I watched a video of him performing at a reining show. Yuck is all I can say. Poor horse looked miserable, and is it normal for them to have the horses so behind the vertical all the time? This is the one I watched: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhYakCIZrEI

Poor girl looked like she just about hit her nose with her knees a few times.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

QHDragon said:


> I watched a video of him performing at a reining show. ... is it normal for them to have the horses so behind the vertical all the time?


 I am not a reiner, but I think all disciplines do not want the horse to work behind the vertical, but I see it reiners doing it quite a bit (not to say others don't do it as much, too, but I see reiners more than others). From what I've seen of Clinton trained horses, they are ALL way behind the vertical. One of the reasons I do not like the way he trains his performance horses.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

kewpalace said:


> I am not a reiner, but I think all disciplines do not want the horse to work behind the vertical, but I see it reiners doing it quite a bit (not to say others don't do it as much, too, but I see reiners more than others). From what I've seen of Clinton trained horses, they are ALL way behind the vertical. One of the reasons I do not like the way he trains his performance horses.


YouTube kept suggesting another Clinton video to me, and from I could see 90% of the horses were being worked in what I would call rollkur, and not just for short periods of time. Lots of jerking on their mouths, over flexing of them for long periods of time, etc. And most of this on 2 year olds.


----------

